# Long Wait -- New Project 90p - RYUBOKU



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Having been mostly a nano guy for the last 2+ year of my time in the hobby. I always dreamt of having a bigger tank and as I always like to do, planned ahead for bigger tank in my head. After a year or so of planning, acquiring the tank, equipment, stand build, etc its finally come to fruition. Here's my new Landen 90p. Fully scaped and running today. It's very immature at the moment only at about 3 weeks. I'm still tweaking light, co2... Even plants. I am planning on entering the layout(if successful) to IAPLC for 2016. I will list equipment, plants etc in another post. Let me know what you think?!
Pic of DIY stand. 









Layout at 3 weeks.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

*Long Wait -- New Project 90p*

Plants: (some not pictured are behind rocks/wood)
Hygrophilia pinatiffida
[STRIKE]Cryptocoryne crispatulata var. Tonkinensis[/STRIKE] added Crypt green and crypt retrospiralis(hoping to grow it tall)
hygro 'argauia'
Hygro polysperma
Ludwigia 'red'
Ludwigia glandulosa 
Limnophila aromatica
Didplis diandra
Bucephalandra 'mini catherineae'
Bucephalandra 'Apple leaf'
Crypt pygmea 
Moss 
Fissidens 
Bolbitis heudelotii
Java fern trident


----------



## Armonious (Aug 16, 2010)

Looking good! How are you feeling thus far about the Landen 90P? The quality looks pretty good to me and I've heard rumors that they may be made at the same manufacturer in China as ADA's tanks.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Armonious said:


> Looking good! How are you feeling thus far about the Landen 90P? The quality looks pretty good to me and I've heard rumors that they may be made at the same manufacturer in China as ADA's tanks.



Quality is excellent. I'm not sure about the ADA part but yes they are made in China.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Looking good , I use landen tanks for many years nothing wrong with the company. The only thing I would change is moving the in and outflow to the back of the tank . Cheers


----------



## Desertsp (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice layout! Really like the arch formed by the roots. All in all it looks very natural imo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Powerclown said:


> Looking good , I use landen tanks for many years nothing wrong with the company. The only thing I would change is moving the in and outflow to the back of the tank . Cheers



Hey thanks! If I were to move the inflow/outflow to the back then there would be too much flow over my stems and it may cause them to sway to much or even uproot. The tank is still immature. I have my skimmer flow on the back end of the tank which creates enough flow to gently sway the plants but not so much that they get tossed around.


----------



## steve01 (Dec 2, 2015)

从我的 iPad 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## geehtar (Dec 26, 2015)

Do you mind me asking where you got your tank? Local fish store or shipped? I've been looking for a 90p


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

*Long Wait -- New Project 90p*

just a couple of quick updates. plants are growing great, although my ludwigia glandulosa is not as red as I would like. I raised the peak of my lighting period to three hours. considering 4 hours. but I am doing it slowly as to not cause an algae outbreak. my co2 is pumping and i have slight surface agitation ripples without splashing. Ive since added 34 paracheirodon simulans to this layout and they really seem to sparkle under the blue LEDs. 



12/12 shot before trim










trim from last weekend- already seeing new growth












green neon under blue LEDs


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Congratulations on the 90p frrok! Glad to hear you're going to enter the IAPLC.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

mot said:


> Congratulations on the 90p frrok! Glad to hear you're going to enter the IAPLC.



Thank you mot especially from you. Your tanks are inspirational. No matter what I am going to enter my tank. It doesn't hurt ! More of us from the US should.


----------



## vilenarios (Jan 28, 2015)

frrok said:


> Having been mostly a nano guy for the last 2+ year of my time in the hobby. I always dreamt of having a bigger tank and as I always like to do, planned ahead for bigger tank in my head. After a year or so of planning, acquiring the tank, equipment, stand build, etc its finally come to fruition. Here's my new Landen 90p. Fully scaped and running today. It's very immature at the moment only at about 3 weeks. I'm still tweaking light, co2... Even plants. I am planning on entering the layout(if successful) to IAPLC for 2016. I will list equipment, plants etc in another post. Let me know what you think?!
> Pic of DIY stand.


Looking fantastic. Things will grow in in time and before you know it you will have more trimmings than you know what to do with.

Its such a great feeling to finally get it setup after the planning and building.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

frrok said:


> Thank you mot especially from you. Your tanks are inspirational. No matter what I am going to enter my tank. It doesn't hurt ! More of us from the US should.


Absolutely. So few entries from the US and it has been declining.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Been a long time in between posts. Lots going on at the home front. I am pleased to say that things couldn't be going any better in this layout. I acquired a pair of apistogramma trifasciata and they are starting to color up nicely. I am hoping to get the hygrophila pinnatifida to start growing more compact by frequent trimmings. its by far the fastest grower in the tank besides the hygro green in the background. It’s a challenge to keep it at bay, any tips? 



















pic from last sunday after trimming.









Bump: I need to get a better camera. These are all iphone shots. So I apologize for the poor quality. here is the apisto male.










Bump:


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

hey frrok. Its looking good. Pinnatifida is a tough one as you are finding out. Ive had the same issue and ended up pulling it. To only find it come back within weeks. It is quite aggressive and spreads quickly with runners. Your best bet is to just keep aggressively trimming it. You can get it to bush out a bit like any stem plant by cutting just above a node and it will send out new shoots. You can replant tops if you want.

Hope that helps


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

mot said:


> hey frrok. Its looking good. Pinnatifida is a tough one as you are finding out. Ive had the same issue and ended up pulling it. To only find it come back within weeks. It is quite aggressive and spreads quickly with runners. Your best bet is to just keep aggressively trimming it. You can get it to bush out a bit like any stem plant by cutting just above a node and it will send out new shoots. You can replant tops if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps



Thanks for the feedback. That's what Ive been doing but maybe not aggressive enough. I want to make sure it gives me the right look. I've also noticed that it grows better on hardscape rather the substrate. In the substrate it seems to grow slower. 

I also googled some images and noticed that there is a few photos of it where it seems to grow smaller and much redder. But I'm not sure if that is a different species.


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

Yea. I find that the runners send out there first sets of leaves are typically red and bushier. And it does grab hardscape very well and can actually be hard to pull off.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2016)

Looking very nice!

I've got pinnatifada growing under some pretty high lights planted in substrate but most leaning against hardscape in the hope they'll attach. 
I've only had them in for about a week and a half now but for me it seems that the new shoots are much more copper colored then the older leaves. It also grows more and more compact as it gets settled so high light does the job I'd say.. 

Frrok have you entered scapes in contests before? 
mind taking a look at mine giving me some pointers? 
link in my signature


----------



## andjo87 (Jan 28, 2016)

Xxx


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Jeroen said:


> Looking very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. I have some pretty intense lighting also but it ramps up and down on a controller. Even the plants up closet to the light source don't appear to red. Definitely very lush though. I was considering extending the high light time. Jut to see what happens but I don't want to deal with algae. No algae right now. 

I have entered the iaplc contest before. I'll check out your tanks.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Equipment:
LEDZEAL Malibu S200 LED Light Fixture with multiple colored 3w LED diodes. Controller ramps up then down over a 10 hour photoperiod
120 degree lenses
Color ratio: (6)430nm : (6)470nm : (6)510nm : (6)630nm : (6)660nm : (6)W4300k : (36)W6500k
Eheim Pro 3 2073
Up Aqua inline diffuser 
10 lb CO2 with a custom brass dual stage regulator
CO2.art.uk brass bubble counter
Eheim 350 skimmer
co2.art.uk 17mm outflow lily pipe
chihiros 17mm SS inflow
Hydor 200w inline heater


----------



## dhenry7711 (Apr 19, 2015)

Very nice setup! I love the stand, looks very similar to one I built last summer,


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

dhenry7711 said:


> Very nice setup! I love the stand, looks very similar to one I built last summer,



Thanks. It's DIY.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2016)

Cheers, ever got into the, what is it they show, top 2k? 
They show some pretty impressive winning works on the ada website 

Looks very organised, wish i could say the same, not enough space and time. 

You say you've got a 10hour ramping light schedule, ever tried the afternoon break? 
I've been into keeping fish and plants for 2 years now and learning by trial and error. 
So far it's working out for me, you have any thoughts on the matter? 

Sorry for straining you, it's very inviting to pluck someones brain that's a lot further.


----------



## jstehman (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice reg. Airgas y12? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice setup. Your tank is looking great!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

usgetata said:


> Nice setup. Your tank is looking great!



Thanks!!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Jeroen said:


> Cheers, ever got into the, what is it they show, top 2k?
> They show some pretty impressive winning works on the ada website
> 
> Looks very organised, wish i could say the same, not enough space and time.
> ...


Sorry havent had the chance to reply to your Queries.

Yes, i have broken the top 2k in the iaplc and last year i did better than when i first entered(only entered twice)

Yes, My lights are controlled by a controller, its around 10 hours, they ramp up from 0%, peak at around 60%(whites only) then back down to 0%. My lights are very powerful 3w LEDS. at 100% it would be waaaay too much light. So as to know deal with the algae issues, I am running them low-medium light for now. I may experiment later with higher percentages and raise the light. I have done the afternoon break but only with a lo-tech non-co2 tank. Otherwise I don't see the point. You run the risk of burning out your solenoid shutting on and off frequently through out the day. When would you shut down the lights and co2, during the peak of the photoperiod when the plants are photosynthesizing heavily!?? Not worth it, IMO.

Trial and Error, the only way you get better is by failing and learning from your mistakes(just try not to kill any fish in the process). I've made tons of mistakes. But i am much more experienced now because of it.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2016)

nice! congrats i suppose 
do they give you any critique or explain why you get rated the way you do? 
no worries no obligations here, we all have enough of those.. 

what you're saying about the lighting schedule makes sense. My initial goal with having a pause in my lighting was to enjoy the tank most myself. On in the afternoon to enjoy it when my afternoon is off and the same goes for the evening. 

Doing it 4,2,4 was to stay closest to natural lighting, I've got led installed that I use for dimmer effects and is on full blast in the pause as to simulate a shade dropping over the whole thing midday. 
There's 2 t5 39 watt purple and yellow bulbs that go for the full 4 n 4 and are also to create a sunrise set effect and there are 2 t5 45 watt 6k white bulbs for midday blast that go for 2 hours in the middle of each run. 
Would you consider this too much light for my setup? 

I never thought of the fact that now that I've got led in this tank I can enjoy it any time of the day anyway with the appropriate lighting.. I might switch this tank over to a single cycle a day and see how that goes with pearling etc. cos this does seem to happen most at the end of each 4hour run. 
Will post a '3 week in' update soon, shall include the matter.

A couple of weeks ago i had my first co2 accident, this was with a diy set though, they are quite hard to regulate I've found.. Came home to find about 15 fish nearly unconscious on the surface. Lost a angelfish sadly but was in time to save the rest.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Been awhile since my last update. I just wanted to follow up on this thread and post what's been up with the aquascape. I've been so busy at work and home. My wife is 8.5 months pregnant and we've been preparing for the new addition. I wouldn't say my tank has been neglected just haven't really been able to stop and write a post. Some issues I'm having right now in the layout. My trident Java fern is suffering from some form of melting. The leaves start to trim brown and melt. This is on old and young leaves. I've posted a photo for example. I dose EI, so I'm pretty sure it's not a deficiency. Ivebeen trimming away most of the affect leaves and hoping some healthy growth comes back quickly. But they taken a hit. I'm guessing the metabolism is so high that it's lifespan is very short. That's just a theory. Also, with the overall composition and my backround stems. I mentioned it in my last post. I'm having a tough time with the different growth rates of the stems. And I'm trying to get things to look more full. It's finally starting to happen on the left side of the tank. My vision for this layout was it to be a little more wild and not as organized. Sort of a jungle on a beach type of thing. Anyway, I probably shouldn't post any more photos of the final layout. Since I would like to enter it into iaplc. I have a buddy who is a photographer so I'm hoping to get a really good photo this year. 

I want to freshen up the foreground sand as well and was hoping to get some ideas from other folks. Should I just replace all of it. Or can I just take out half? It's tough to clean. Never really looks clean even after vacuuming.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)




----------



## toybox22 (Sep 29, 2014)

Excited to see where this tank goes! Assuming the lack of updates is due to the baby, so Congrats!


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

I thought maybe I would post another shot. I read up on the rules for IAPLC and it said that only the entry photo that you submit to them is subject to disqualification if it is published online. And of course the final shot will be quite different than these that I am sharing. 
Some thoughts. I added Rotala H'ra due to a suggestion from a fellow hobbyist. I want to create a little more fullness with smaller leaved plants. I realized that I have too many broad leaf plants(note for next time). I am hoping I will have enough time to create a nice bush effect before the deadline. and that the hra becomes a little more orange. I know that the background seems a little slim, especially on the right side. Some of the plants have grown since I took this shot that was closer to when I trimmed. I am still working on the background. Its a work in progress obviously. Also, I am planning on purchasing a new camera to take better photos and not rely so heavily on my iphone 6. 

Let me know what you think,









heres a nice shot of my apisto who has colored up and matured quite nicely.


----------



## toybox22 (Sep 29, 2014)

I love the scape. Seeing everyone who can scape a tank makes me so jealous. How long have you been doing this? My tanks always become a jungle mess. I wish I could make your picture bigger though. Do you host them anywhere or just attach them here? I use imgur to host and scale down when I post here, but have them linked to the full resolution.

And the apisto is gorgeous. It's nice seeing a different colored apisto. I just got harem of cacatuoides super reds and am really enjoying watching them color up. Makes me wish I went with something different. I'm hoping to get some fry at some point.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

toybox22 said:


> I love the scape. Seeing everyone who can scape a tank makes me so jealous. How long have you been doing this? My tanks always become a jungle mess. I wish I could make your picture bigger though. Do you host them anywhere or just attach them here? I use imgur to host and scale down when I post here, but have them linked to the full resolution.
> 
> And the apisto is gorgeous. It's nice seeing a different colored apisto. I just got harem of cacatuoides super reds and am really enjoying watching them color up. Makes me wish I went with something different. I'm hoping to get some fry at some point.


Yes, check out my flikr page. 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

frrok said:


> Yes, check out my flikr page.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Page 3 w/ the tiki masks! Hehe My first tank had red gravel and a skull.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

bereninga said:


> Page 3 w/ the tiki masks! Hehe My first tank had red gravel and a skull.




Haha!! We all started somewhere! Don't forget the fake plants!! [emoji23]


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

This tank really looks great. Only two criticisims I have is that central mound of plants is somewhat distracting, and I wonder whether just leaving the driftwood bare or with moss would work better. Also, not sure if the Ludwigia on the right quite fits. But, all in all the tank is really quite wonderful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Opare said:


> This tank really looks great. Only two criticisims I have is that central mound of plants is somewhat distracting, and I wonder whether just leaving the driftwood bare or with moss would work better. Also, not sure if the Ludwigia on the right quite fits. But, all in all the tank is really quite wonderful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks for the critique! I've considered those things you mentioned... Sometimes if you let the plants grow wild it may not look like what you intended. That's what I did in this case.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

No worries! Yeah feel ya there, but the plants are growing well so now it's just about fine tuning till IAPLC. [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Quick update. I got my entry in at the last minute. It didn't turn out perfect. But I'm happy and I feel it's my best work yet. My next scape will be on another level hopefully here is a taste until September.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Scored a 1083. Very disappointed but not surprised. I didn't ha e enough time to get the layout quite right. And I didn't get the photo perfect. Oh well. I've ripped the background stems and switched to all rotala. Practicing trimming. Next layout will be minimal iwagumi with carpeting plants. I'll post final photo in October. Thanks for following!


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

It's okay man! Practice makes perfect, keep chipping away at the craft and you should keep getting better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Where did you get your tank and stand?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

This was the last shot before I took it down. 









The iaplc version was not very mature and didn't place well. my next layout is an iwagumi. i will try and post a thread when I get the chance.


----------

